# 16 oz. plastic cup grow - who wants in????



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

*OK guys and gals how about we have some fun. We were thinking about doing a 1 plant grow from start to finish in a 16 oz. plastic cup. Ok my question to you is how many of you wanna try with us? Who ever wants to try just reply to this thread saying you are in. You must DOCUMENT the entire grow with pictures if possible. Give a list of what you are doing such as Seed, Soil, Nutes, Lights ect. EDIT: Let the games begin.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2007)

Bummer ... I got all my beans planted right now, but will defo be an interesting thread to follow.

P.S. I still got a few in jiffy pellets. Guess I could use one of them. Got a bit of a head start on you though ...

... but if I'm allowed bend the rules slightly, I'm there 

 What volume is a 16 oz cup ? Regards Runbyhemp

*EDIT*  Just used the measurement converter Stoney posted yesterday.

I'm assuming it's 16 fluid ounces right ? That's a pint. 

Thanks Stoney, knew it would come in handy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Bummer ... I got all my beans planted right now, but will defo be an interesting thread to follow.
> 
> P.S. I still got a few in jiffy pellets. Guess I could use one of them. Got a bit of a head start on you though ...
> 
> ...


*OK Runbyhemp will let ya slide.   Yes a 16 oz. plastic party cup. I'm sure you have done some drinking out of those bad boys before.  You must DOCUMENT everything from start to finish in this thread with pictures if possible. List everything you are using including soil, seed, nutes, lights ect. It will be just like doing a grow journal except there will be a bunch of us. :aok: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Here we go folks.  *

*Seed - Papaya -  Nirvana*
*Germination - wet paper towel*
*Soil - Miracle-Gro (that feeds plants up to 3 months)  *
*Veg lighting - 65 watt Flourex*
*Flower lighting - 400 watt HPS*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in!!! I already have four in small plastic cups(Afghani and White Rhino). Some of the cups are like 12 oz though. I'm vegging under a 175w MH and 18w fluoro. Mine have been in veg for three weeks so i've got a headstart! How tall before flowering is forced TBG?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm in!!! I already have four in small plastic cups(Afghani and White Rhino). Some of the cups are like 12 oz though. I'm vegging under a 175w MH and 18w fluoro. Mine have been in veg for three weeks so i've got a headstart! How tall before flowering is forced TBG?


*Flower when ya want BBP. It's all up to the grower in this one.   I think were gonna let the baby ride as long as we can before flower.  *


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey grun ill start on in my grow cabnet when i get home to day thats a 16oz plastic cup right?? alright i already have about 30 seeds germing for the box so ill throw a few in  some cups are you leting them stay in that cup all the way through???


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 8, 2007)

Let The Games Begin!  I have some lowryders that just started in the cups a week ago, but I could start an Apollo 11 or Swazi Redbeard?  Which do you think?  I guess there aren't any real "rules" to this are there other than the cup size right?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 8, 2007)

TBG can I use a clone? If so I'm in.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in...but I am way to stoned this morning to figure out my container volume...darn Jack Herer.:ccc:

Are my 4" square pots too big?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Let The Games Begin! I have some lowryders that just started in the cups a week ago, but I could start an Apollo 11 or Swazi Redbeard? Which do you think? I guess there aren't any real "rules" to this are there other than the cup size right?


*I would go with the Apollo 11. The only rule is your plant has to stay in the same cup the whole grow. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> TBG can I use a clone? If so I'm in.


*Sorry mang no clones. This is just for seed grows only.  *


----------



## Growdude (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I would go with the Apollo 11. The only rule is your plant has to stay in the same cup the whole grow. *


 
Can my cup say sit in a rain gutter?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I'm in...but I am way to stoned this morning to figure out my container volume...darn Jack Herer.:ccc:
> 
> Are my 4" square pots too big?


*Eman it must be a 16 fluid oz. plastic party cup. Nothing else will do.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Can my cup say sit in a rain gutter?


*Why would you want it to sit in the rain gutter? *


----------



## Growdude (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Why would you want it to sit in the rain gutter? *


 
That is my little secret  lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> That is my little secret lol


*Go for it but it must be in a 16 fluid oz. plastic cup. Know cutting out the bottom of the cup.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Just so everyone knows once all the questions get asked and replied to i will be deleting them to make the thread clean again. *

*Once again all ya have to do is document your grow from start to finish in a 16 fluid oz. plastic party cup with pictures if possible. *

*The plant must stay in the same cup the whole grow from start to finish.*

*Very simple.  *


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in.

One 16 oz cup
1 white widow seed
miracle grow soil mixed with 25% vermicultie
2 4 ft. flours's


----------



## Growdude (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Go for it but it must be in a 16 fluid oz. plastic cup. Know cutting out the bottom of the cup.  *


 
What! ohh well I thought I was on to somthing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What! ohh well I thought I was on to somthing.


*I thought you were up to no good Growdude.  *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 8, 2007)

IM IN. Germinating a bagseed in a jiffy pellet, I'll drop it in a cup when I get one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Hey grun ill start on in my grow cabnet when i get home to day thats a 16oz plastic cup right?? alright i already have about 30 seeds germing for the box so ill throw a few in some cups are you leting them stay in that cup all the way through???


*Yes a 16 fluid oz. plastic party cup. Yes it must stay in that same cup the entire grow. *


----------



## albasketball3424 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it okay to cut the bottom off the cup so the roots can grow bigger or keep the cup intact?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2007)

No ... bottom cannot be cut from cup. A few holes for drainage is all that is allowed I'd say.

Perhaps we should specify number and size of holes, then everyone is equal


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

albasketball3424 said:
			
		

> Is it okay to cut the bottom off the cup so the roots can grow bigger or keep the cup intact?


*Nope can't do it. It must stay in the same cup with the bottom on. *


----------



## albasketball3424 (Mar 8, 2007)

good deal.hopefully my seeds will come in time or i will have to use bad seeds


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 8, 2007)

What about drain holes? Can we do those?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 8, 2007)

This would be a good time to try my snazzleberry2 seeds. Hey or even the c-4. )&^#$%&( i'll do them both maybe :headbang: .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 8, 2007)

Can it be hydroponic with a reservoir feeding the cup of media?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> What about drain holes? Can we do those?


*Yes you can put drain holes in your cup.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Can it be hydroponic with a reservoir feeding the cup of media?


*How did i know you were gonna say that Stoney Bud.  To keep it fair your gonna have to get your fingers dirty.:rofl: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Let The Games Begin! I have some lowryders that just started in the cups a week ago, but I could start an Apollo 11 or Swazi Redbeard? Which do you think? I guess there aren't any real "rules" to this are there other than the cup size right?


*The only rule is that your plant is started in a 16 oz. cup and finishes in that same cup. The entire grow.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Can they be cuttings,I have plenty of those. Imstill waiting on my beans I ordered last week, I was thinking about doing a shot glass grow lol


*Sorry OC no clones.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

*OK just so you all know i will start a new thread tomorrow for everyone who wants in. This is getting a bit messy in here and we can just use this for questions. I will post all the rules of the game tomorrow including everything that is and is not allowed.  *


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 8, 2007)

allright i got my cupwith 4 drain holes already got a 2 inch sroutling in it yall need to catch up lol can i lst them cuz my cabnet is only about maybe 12in if im luck havent measured it only using it to veg for transplants outside and can i put one outside to??


----------



## HGB (Mar 8, 2007)

can I play to?  

where's the new thread at?' I'm ready now with one above soil under 1680 watts of light :headbang:


----------



## albasketball3424 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am going to put mine in my cup chameleon tank i have so i can water it everyday. I have a 23w ac 120v/60hz bulb in there. do you think i need to buy a brighter light in the for the veg stage


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *How did i know you were gonna say that Stoney Bud.  To keep it fair your gonna have to get your fingers dirty.:rofl: *


 
How about a 50/50 mixture of perlite/vermiculite and I hand-water with hydroponic nutes?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *How did i know you were gonna say that Stoney Bud.  To keep it fair your gonna have to get your fingers dirty.:rofl: *


Dirt? Did you say Dirt? Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey TBG, I think we should put a little something in the rules...just as a reminder to some new peeps that this is more of an advanced method of growing.  If at any time things get out of control for you guys, be prepared for a quick transplant to a bigger pot.  Just imagining a new grower out there with their expensive beans that just arrived and no experience.

Eman:ccc:


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 8, 2007)

this sounds so interesting.  i definitely want in.  i'm currently wrapping up my previous grow so this will work rather nicely.  i'll wait for the new thread for a definite answer and to post my plant's info. And Good Luck to all!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 8, 2007)

:farm:


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 8, 2007)

ha! that's rich ^


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 9, 2007)

I perform LST with my tooth.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> can I play to?
> 
> where's the new thread at?' I'm ready now with one above soil under 1680 watts of light :headbang:


*Well, mmmmm, huh yes you can play.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Let The Games Begin! I have some lowryders that just started in the cups a week ago, but I could start an Apollo 11 or Swazi Redbeard? Which do you think? I guess there aren't any real "rules" to this are there other than the cup size right?


 
Swazi bro , nice choice.:aok:


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

BR41N-ST3W said:
			
		

> ha! that's rich ^


 
Is that you?   Same guy I was helping last year?  Welcome back bro!


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 9, 2007)

dose it have to be inside light no sun ???


----------



## Brouli (Mar 9, 2007)

TBG   i was sceptic about using MG       but i got a question for you    those time realese soils are not to strong at the begginig??


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> TBG i was sceptic about using MG but i got a question for you those time realese soils are not to strong at the begginig??


 
I have never used it but I would probably say add some perlite and vermiculite and seed starter or something to deaden it just abit.  I think it works better out of the bag with clones.  At any rate, don't feed them in veg.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

I personally would buy anything but Miracle Grow/Scotts.....but to each his own...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

All i know is that I have seen plants grown by Dandaweedman over on yahooka.com in freaking 16 oz cups that were ridiculous.... I know that he had to do alot of root trimmings though to keep em that way, but plant yeild and potency were not effected at all...

of course Dan is a weed growing mad genious too lol.. anyways This sounds fun yall I'll pull up a chair and watch.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> All i know is that I have seen plants grown by Dandaweedman over on yahooka.com in freaking 16 oz cups that were ridiculous.... I know that he had to do alot of root trimmings though to keep em that way, but plant yeild and potency were not effected at all...
> 
> of course Dan is a weed growing mad genious too lol.. anyways This sounds fun yall I'll pull up a chair and watch.


 
I moved your post over here, pretty sure TBG wants to keep discussion in this thread.

And we have a mad yeilding genious solo cup grower here too.  His name is HGB.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 9, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Hey TBG, I think we should put a little something in the rules...just as a reminder to some new peeps that this is more of an advanced method of growing. If at any time things get out of control for you guys, be prepared for a quick transplant to a bigger pot. *Just imagining a new grower out there with their expensive beans that just arrived and no experience.*
> 
> Eman:ccc:


 
Okay Eman this sounds like you're describing me. This will officially be my 2nd grow. My first are 2+ weeks into flower and thriving away.

What are the 'watch outs' for the newbies in terms of growing in a 16 oz cup? I assume its going to get horribly root bound. Will it ever produce bud? Will it be like a japanese bonsai where everything is minature?

I'm counting on beginners luck to get me thru this.  

Rehab


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I'm counting on beginners luck to get me thru this.
> 
> Rehab



Haha I hear ya.  Who know's how this is going to pan out.  I'm only two weeks into my first soil grow...


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay Eman this sounds like you're describing me. This will officially be my 2nd grow. My first are 2+ weeks into flower and thriving away.
> 
> What are the 'watch outs' for the newbies in terms of growing in a 16 oz cup? I assume its going to get horribly root bound. Will it ever produce bud? Will it be like a japanese bonsai where everything is minature?
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't speaking of anyone in particular bro, just thought that many may want to follow the more basic tips for their first grow.  If this was your first time growing, I would say a solocup is good for about a week. 

More food in a larger area is obviously safer and easier.  Roots will stray from 'hot' zones if they can till later in maturity.

Feeding a tiny cup like this requires full understanding of her needs, there is very little room for error.

I would have to agree with my bro and teacher HGB and say that I too am confused as to what the term 'rootbound' is supposed to mean.  I personally think it is all in the grower's head.  In my experience, if you give her what she needs, she will not build nearly as large a root system.  This requires dilligence and feeding several times a day in flower in many cases, I would also recommend feeding from the bottom. 

Anyway, you see how it probably is not the way to go unless you are pretty sure you have a grasp on exactly what is in your cup, how often to water/feed, and how to fix deficiencies...because they come on fast and strong when they do.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

If anyone feels qualified or just has some bagseed and wants to try for fun, please post your mix here and I will offer advice if you like.

I grow organic but I will make an honest attempt to help anyone try with whatever you got, even synthetic.

The reason why is because many do not want to attempt the complexities of recycling soil and by using solo cup we are reducing unnecessary waste and as many of you know...I am all for that.:aok:

Eman:ccc:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Eman, Would you recommend a hotter mix or something without as many organic additives in the soil for a small medium like this?


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Eman, Would you recommend a hotter mix or something without as many organic additives in the soil for a small medium like this?


 
I saw your mix if that's what your talking about.  Are your measurements for the cup or for a gallon of soil?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

haha yeah exactly forgot to mention that... per gallon.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

I think you will be fine .  I like your mix actually.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Great!  Thanky Eman.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm in on this!  Is there a time limit or any rules?  and how do I win???   

Great idea TBG!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 9, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I wasn't speaking of anyone in particular bro, just thought that many may want to follow the more basic tips for their first grow. If this was your first time growing, I would say a solocup is good for about a week.
> 
> More food in a larger area is obviously safer and easier. Roots will stray from 'hot' zones if they can till later in maturity.
> 
> ...


 
Don't get me wrong Eman...I wasn't taking anything personally, just acknowledging that I barely know *** I'm doing  . But I've never been one to turn down a challenge, so even tho most of you guys are experienced growers, I'm jumping into the game. I think it'll be a good learning experience--the worst thing that could happen is I kill a seed.

Anyway, IF my grow should survive in this 16oz cup, what kind of buds would you expect? My mom used to grow bonsai plants way back when and once she bonsai-ed a pepper plant and got these tiny little peppers. Will the buds be tiny? (if my plant makes it that far, that is) 

Rehab


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong Eman...I wasn't taking anything personally, just acknowledging that I barely know *** I'm doing  . But I've never been one to turn down a challenge, so even tho most of you guys are experienced growers, I'm jumping into the game. I think it'll be a good learning experience--the worst thing that could happen is I kill a seed.
> 
> Anyway, IF my grow should survive in this 16oz cup, what kind of buds would you expect? My mom used to grow bonsai plants way back when and once she bonsai-ed a pepper plant and got these tiny little peppers. Will the buds be tiny? (if my plant makes it that far, that is)
> 
> Rehab


 
I am gonna bet we will see a little of everything.  I can tell you though, HGB's will be pretty incredible.  Look at his grow journal for pics of a few he has done.


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 9, 2007)

Im in. Lets see what happens. I will do white widow in the cup.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

*Theyorker and THCskunk click on the link and it will bring ya to the other thread where the grows are gonna happen.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10461*


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you guys put holes @ the bottom of the cups?I have a strain from St.Vincent germinating right now>I'll put 2 of them in 16 OZ'ers and join in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Do you guys put holes @ the bottom of the cups?I have a strain from St.Vincent germinating right now>I'll put 2 of them in 16 OZ'ers and join in


*Yup put yourself 4 or 5 drain holes at the bottom. Be sure and list what kind of soil, lights, nutes, ect.  I'm gonna delete this after you see it. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

*Come on Eman and Stoney Bud join in on the fun. How about you Hick?   *


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2007)

..I may have to  dig thru a "bago'brown"...see if I can find a seed...:rofl: :rofl:
err maybe I can find one under the floormat in my truck..


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..I may have to dig thru a "bago'brown"...see if I can find a seed...:rofl: :rofl:
> err maybe I can find one under the floormat in my truck..


 
:yay:


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry, I missed your post TBG.   To be honest with you guys, I have been looking for a cup.  I know it sounds silly, but I try to be as efficient as possible with my grow and really didn't want to buy a cup.  I have been micro-growing for a while now, I use 4" disposable pots I got at my local nursery for free, I have a dozen or so of those going right now.

No worries, gonna go for another walk today and maybe ask another neighbor...I will find a cup somewhere.  At any rate I will catchup anyway because mine will probably be born in flower.


----------



## HGB (Mar 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup put yourself 4 or 5 drain holes at the bottom. Be sure and list what kind of soil, lights, nutes, ect.  I'm gonna delete this after you see it. *



go for 7-8 1/4 inch holes     come flower time you will be glad you did  

peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 10, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> go for 7-8 1/4 inch holes  come flower time you will be glad you did
> 
> peace


um if i put 7 or 8 1/4 inch holes on my 16oz cup there will be no bottom lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> um if i put 7 or 8 1/4 inch holes on my 16oz cup there will be no bottom lol


*ROFLMAO Sticky. :rofl: *


----------



## HGB (Mar 11, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> um if i put 7 or 8 1/4 inch holes on my 16oz cup there will be no bottom lol



sure there will be....  wouldnt say to do it if there wasnt room  

mine all have 9 holes in them like this one


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 11, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> sure there will be.... wouldnt say to do it if there wasnt room
> 
> mine all have 9 holes in them like this one


lol i wasnt saying that u couldnt do it lol. just my 16oz cup is a coffee cup its not like the plastic 16oz keg cups i have to get one lol this cup is tall and slim if i put 8 1/4 inch holes i will have no bottom lol


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 11, 2007)

So I soaked my bean last night, a snazzleberry2 from chimera seeds, and put them into the cup today with black gold soil and a layer of stone on the bottom for drainage. No bean pop but thats ok. First time growing this strain so I'm curious to see what's gonna happen.

Here's what I plan on using for neuts.

For Growth: 
AN sensigrow 1&2
AN Sensizyme
Liquid Karma

For Blooming:
Metanaturals Bloom
dried seaweed extract
AN Carbo load
AN Sensizyme
Beasty Bloomz
Liquid Karma 

And 3 weeks before harvest:
Alternating Purple max and gravity with 1/3-1/2 strenght neuts (same as above for blooming)


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 12, 2007)

why are there 2 of this same thread ?

Just wondering which one I should post in when I get my cup


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, there are alot of participates and there will be many updates.  This thread is for questions any might have just like the one you posted. 

Just follow the instructions in the other thread and post your progress.  Other than that, we would like to keep all discussions and questions here.

As you can see this thread is already quite long and no one is even flowering yet. 

Post #81 of this thread should be in the other thread....am I correct?  Let us know and we will move it for you.

Great mixes and strains and all that everyone, and much feminine mojo to all.


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 12, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Well, there are alot of participates and there will be many updates. This thread is for questions any might have just like the one you posted.
> 
> Just follow the instructions in the other thread and post your progress. Other than that, we would like to keep all discussions and questions here.
> 
> ...


 
Post 81 is already on the other thread . things got a little cornfusing last night so I posted it here as well .LOL


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 12, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> Post 81 is already on the other thread . things got a little cornfusing last night so I posted it here as well .LOL


 
Kewl, thanks.  We are here to help.


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 15, 2007)

can i join in ... but im trying to grow it outside ..... ill post pics latr on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2007)

*Yes you can join in on the fun but this isn't the thread you wanna post it in. This was the old one we all did. Were doing a new one. I'm gonna post a new thread tomorrow morning in the grow journal section. You can post in that one.   Aslo yes you can do it outside but it has to be in a 16 oz. cup. *


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah .. ima post pics in a lil bit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2007)

*This thread is closed. Don't want anyone getting confused when we start the next one. I will be posting the new one tomorrow.  *


----------

